# Tiller Tuning a recurve?



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I want to learn how to tiller tune a recurve in order to change how the bow points when coming to full draw. So I can be on the gold when I reach anchor. I've posted on other forums such as Sagitt and Archery Forum. Wondering if anyone has anything they could add?


----------



## hoyt_for_life (Dec 10, 2004)

i make the lower 1/8" less than the top (recomended by hoyt usa)


----------



## TJ Mason (Mar 25, 2004)

A decent guide to tiller tuning, written by Steve Ellison, is available here:
http://www.tenzone.u-net.com/Equipment/tuning/pdfs/tuning01.pdf 
Page 8.

Tiller tuning is usually only needed on older recurves. Recurves made in the last few years nearly always shoot best with even tiller -- i.e., the string is the same distance from the pivot points of both limbs.


----------

